# Wasserkühlung Zusammenstellung und diverse Fragen



## P@inkiller (21. Juli 2011)

*Wasserkühlung Zusammenstellung und diverse Fragen*

Hi, ich frage wie so viele in diesem Forum nach Hilfe.
Genauer gesagt, ob mir jemand eine Wasserkühlung zusammenstellen könnte.
Zwar könnte ich es auch selber machen aber da so eine Wasserkühlung für mich als
Schüler etwas besonderes ist traue ich mich nicht so ran und frage lieber ein paar Experten

in den kreislauf miteingebunden wird eine EVGA GTX 570, ein Prozessor: AMD Phenon x6 1090T, evtl. Mainboard: Gigabyte Ga-890GPA-UD3H, evtl. Arbeitsspeicher: GeIL Dimm 8GB DDR3-1333Kit und mein Gehäuse ist ein NZXT Lexa S.

Über vorschläge und erläuterungen würde ich mich sehr freuen und zu den evtl. vor und nachteile wären cool
also hat jemand lust der gesamte kreislauf sollte so 200-300€ kosten 


sonst noch Fragen?

unten ein Bild angehängt wie mein gehäuse immoment aussieht 

mfg
Painkiller


----------



## fac3l3ss (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hat jemand von Euch Lust eine Wakü zusammenzustellen?*

200-300€ sind für CPU+GPU sehr knapp, mit MB musst du erst garnicht anfangen.
RAM-WaKü ist so sinnvoll wie SSD- oder HDD-Wasserkühlung.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## rUdeBoy (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hat jemand von Euch Lust eine Wakü zusammenzustellen?*

Auch den Mods kann man das ans Herz legen was anderen ans Herz gelegt wird:
1. WaKü-Guide lesen
2. Beispiel-Konfis lesen
3. Warenkorb zusammenstellen
4. Warenkorb posten und verbessern lassen


Allgemein:
GPU und CPU machen Sinn wenn es leise sein soll. Dafür ist 250€ imo das Minimum was man investieren sollte. Dafür bekommt man keine Spielereien wie Regelungssoftware oder Ähnliches sondern den Rumpf um einigermaßen leise zu kühlen.
Für 300€ ist man für GPU+CPU gut aufgestellt, mit MoBo/Ram kommt man auf keinen Fall hin (Mobo sind bis zu 120€ für viel Kühler, bei deinem wird es vermutlich günstiger ausfallen; Ram schlägt nochmal mit ~50€ zu Buche). Sowohl RAM als auch MoBo sind aber nur aus Optik oder bei Extrem-OC von Nöten.
Für 350€ bekommst du eine WaKü mit allen Steuerungsfunktionen, die Spass und Sinn machen. Bei Bedarf kann diese noch erweitert werden.

HDDs mit einbinden bringt den Vorteil, dass man die HDDs dadurch "kapseln" kann, sie somit entkoppelt werden ohne Gefahr zu laufen, dass die HDDs überhitzen.

Ist externe Radiator-Montage für dich in Ordnung oder muss/soll es intern sein?
Wo liegen deine Priritäten? Leistung für OC oder Silence-Ambitionen?

EDIT:
Vorteile:
- leiser und leistungsstärker als vergleichbare LuKüs
- "Style"

Nachteile:
- teuer
- schwer
- man kann sich Hardware kaputt machen; durch Umbau von Kühlern oder weil man nicht nachsichtig genug hantiert hat


----------



## P@inkiller (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hat jemand von Euch Lust eine Wakü zusammenzustellen?*

also mir geht es hauptsächlich um ein leises System und nur zweitrangig leistung (das sie mir immoment noch ausreicht). Das guide lese ich mir direkt jetzt durch. Also das mitm radi ist so eine frage. wo muss der  radi platziert sein? d.h. muss er in einem kühlen bereich sein? oder kann er z.b. unterm schreibtisch sein?

mfg
mb
Painkiller


----------



## fac3l3ss (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hat jemand von Euch Lust eine Wakü zusammenzustellen?*



P@inkiller schrieb:


> also mir geht es hauptsächlich um ein leises System und nur zweitrangig leistung (das sie mir immoment noch ausreicht). Das guide lese ich mir direkt jetzt durch. Also das mitm radi ist so eine frage. wo muss der  radi platziert sein? d.h. muss er in einem kühlen bereich sein? oder kann er z.b. unterm schreibtisch sein?
> 
> mfg
> mb
> Painkiller


 Klar kann der unter dem Schreibtisch sein 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## rUdeBoy (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hat jemand von Euch Lust eine Wakü zusammenzustellen?*

Klar kann der Radi unterm Schreibtisch sein 
Extern bietet den Vorteil, dass der Radi sein ganzes Potential erreicht. Sobald du den Radi beispielsweise intern im Deckel montierst und mit bereits Erwärmter Innenluft versorgst, verlierst du ein gutes Stück an Leistungsfähigkeit (intern mit Außenluft versorgt ist nicht so viel schlechter, wenn überhaupt, als extern).

Wem es um "leise" geht sollte imo nicht an Lüftern sparen. Ich würde entweder die Enermax TB Silence nehmen oder auf Noiseblocker Blacksilent Pro zurückgreifen. Letztere sind aber ~5€ teurer pro Stück. Außerdem sollte man die Lüfter steuern können. Manuelle Lüftersteuerung falls vorhanden nutzen oder, wenn nicht vorhanden, eine kaufen. Damit kannst du die Lüfter dann nach Bedarf drosseln.
Wenn du keine besitzt, bleibt es dir überlassen, ob du auf eine manuelle Steuerung zurückgreifst oder (was imho mehr Sinn macht) eine Regelung kaufst, die die Lüfter abhängig von der Wassertemperatur selbstständig regelt.
Zweitere Option geht etwas mehr ins Geld (manuell ~20€; Regelung ab 50€ für Heatmaster oder ~80€ für die Aquaero).
Ich habe anfangs auch manuell gesteuert und dann auf AE umgerüstet und bereue die Investition keine Sekunde.
Des weiteren bringt die mehr Radiatorfläche auch bessere Temperaturen bei gleichen Drehzahlen bzw. geringere Drehzahlen bei gleicher Temperatur. 
Ein 420er wäre meiner Meinung nach das Minimum für CPU+GTX570.

Das ist in leicht abgewandelter Form ein Warenkorb (420er statt 280+140), wie ich ihn in einem anderen Thread vorgeschlagen habe:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter
Mit destilliertem Wasser und G48 als Zusatz aus dem Baumarkt bist du damit mMn bestens aufgestellt.
Wenn es etwas günstiger sein soll und dir Lüfter @900RpM reichen kannst Aquaero+Tempsensor+Kühlkörper für AE streichen und kommst mit dem Preis bei ~280€ raus.


----------



## P@inkiller (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hat jemand von Euch Lust eine Wakü zusammenzustellen?*

also zur lüftereinstellung , immoment habe ich das NZXT sentry 2 fan control drin, das steuert die lüfter je nach lufttemperatur. Kann man es irgentwie auf wassertemperatur umrüsten?
ist 420 die lüftergröße oder was? da blicke ich net ganz durch ^^

was sagt man zu dieser zusammenstellung? 
http://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/ea21719e949a5d12d78b5f379f4b970b

also würde ebenfalls eine wakü kühlung bevorzugen die sehr gut aus sieht mit plexiglas, das man sieht wie das wasser fließt 

Habt ihr einen AGB? weil der ist ja nicht zwingend nötig. Und welchen AGB habt ihr?


----------



## Nobsen (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hat jemand von Euch Lust eine Wakü zusammenzustellen?*

Sieht für den Anfang ganz gut aus.

420 bezieht sich auf die Radiator Grösse.

Kann es sein das in deinem Warenkorb der Graka Kühler fehlt??


----------



## P@inkiller (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hat jemand von Euch Lust eine Wakü zusammenzustellen?*

ohh stimmt, also fällt dieser wahrenkorb weg^^ 

also zur lüftereinstellung , immoment habe ich das NZXT sentry 2 fan control drin, das steuert die lüfter je nach lufttemperatur. Kann man es irgentwie auf wassertemperatur umrüsten?

also würde ebenfalls eine wakü kühlung bevorzugen die sehr gut aus sieht mit plexiglas, das man sieht wie das wasser fließt 

Habt ihr einen AGB? weil der ist ja nicht zwingend nötig. Und welchen AGB habt ihr?


----------



## fac3l3ss (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hat jemand von Euch Lust eine Wakü zusammenzustellen?*



P@inkiller schrieb:


> (...)
> Habt ihr einen AGB? weil der ist ja nicht zwingend nötig. Und welchen AGB habt ihr?


 Komme bitte von diesem Gedanken weg, ein AGB ist ein MUSS.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## P@inkiller (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hat jemand von Euch Lust eine Wakü zusammenzustellen?*

ok  dann steht da aber was falsches im guide  wie ist das jetzt mit der NZXT sentry 2?

habt ihr den einen Bayres AGB oder einen zylindrischen ? bzw welche erfahrungen habt ihr gemacht?

und was sagt man zu dieser Pumpe? gibt es besserer udn zugleich leisere? 
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...astream-XT-USB--12V-Pumpe--Ultra-Version.html


----------



## rUdeBoy (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hat jemand von Euch Lust eine Wakü zusammenzustellen?*



fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Komme bitte von diesem Gedanken weg, ein AGB ist ein MUSS.
> 
> 
> MfG
> fac3l3ss


 
Falsch 
Ein AGB ist kein MUSS, erleichtert die Arbeit aber ungemein.
Man kann eine WaKü auch ohne AGB konzeptionieren, Im Grunde würde eine T-line reichen. Nur das Entlüften dauert länger und macht keinen Spass 
Sinnvoll ist er in jedem Fall.

Wenn an der Sentry externe Temperatursensoren angeschlossen werden können sollte es mMn keine Probleme geben. Dann brauchst du einfach einen Wassertemperatursensor, wenn Inline empfiehlt sich einer mit Innen-/Außengewinde, ansonsten einer den man in den AGB stecken kann (geht aber nicht bei jeden AGB).

EDIT:
- Die Runden Ein-/Auslassadapter für die Eheims machen zum Teil Probleme. Lieber die Originalen von Aquacomputer mit Außensechskant.
- Der Phobya-Radiator ist etwas schwächer als der gleich teure Airplex Revolution, beide sind nur minimal besser als ein günstigerer Magicool Slim mit der gleichen Fläche.
- UV-Zusätze machen öfters Probleme mit Ausflocken. Das versaut dir dann alle Kühler. Lieber UV-aktive Schläuche.
- Die Aquastream XT ist zweifellos eine sehr gute Pumpe. Mit günstiger AGB/Pumpen-Kombination und AE bist du genauso teuer wie mit AS+AGB und hast etwas mehr Funktionsumfang was Regelung/Überwachung angeht. Wenn du sowieso via Sentry regeln kannst, macht die Ultra imho keinen Sinn, dann würde die normale reichen (oder einen günstigere Pumpe).
- Eine Backplate für den CPU-Kühler macht Sinn.


----------



## Nobsen (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hat jemand von Euch Lust eine Wakü zusammenzustellen?*

Deine Lüftersteuerung kannst du weiter verwenden, musst die Lüfter entweder manuel Regeln, oder neue Temp Sensoren für die Wasserkühlung kaufen.


----------



## fac3l3ss (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hat jemand von Euch Lust eine Wakü zusammenzustellen?*



rUdeBoy schrieb:


> Falsch
> Ein AGB ist kein MUSS, erleichtert die Arbeit aber ungemein.
> Man kann eine WaKü auch ohne AGB konzeptionieren, Im Grunde würde eine T-line reichen. Nur das Entlüften dauert länger und macht keinen Spass
> Sinnvoll ist er in jedem Fall.
> ...


 Ich finde, man kann sagen, das ein AGB ein Muss ist.
Besonders ein Anfänger kann ihn gut gebrauchen...


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## P@inkiller (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hat jemand von Euch Lust eine Wakü zusammenzustellen?*

ok, welche Pumpe meinst du (rudeboy)/ihr jetzt soll ich nehmen, wass sinn machen würde. Also neue temperatursensoren für die sentry teruerung könnte man ja ggf umlöten. Ist das aber besser als interne oder wie funktioniert das?
welche AGB habt ihr denn bzw. welche erfahrungen habt ihr gemacht? also ich tendiere eher zu einem zylindrischen der außen sitzt, da meine festplatte mein laufwerk und die steuerung und kabel in meinem Laufwerkschacht unter gebracht sind. Und wie man auf dem 1. bild sieht, habe ich den festplattenschacht und diskettenschacht raus geschmissen 

was ist den der hauptsächliche unterschied zwischen den günstigen und den teuren GPU Kühler? ollte ich eher zu einem greifen der 120€ kostet ode reicht auch 80€?
wenn ich einen zylindrischen agb mir hole, muss der bei einer bestimmte größe haben, oder geht es da nur um die optik und befestigungsmöglichkeiten?
mfg
mb
Painkiller


----------



## rUdeBoy (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hat jemand von Euch Lust eine Wakü zusammenzustellen?*

Ich hab im Moment einen Slot-In für einen 5.25-Schacht.
Ist aber imho recht unpraktisch, da man zum Befüllen (ohne Fillport) immer das Laufwerk drüber rausnehmen muss 
Der nächste Umbau sieht aber einen Röhren-AGB vor 

Mit dem Umlöten von Temp-sensoren kann es zu Problemen kommen. Die Sensoren arbeiten zum Teil mit unterschiedlichen Widerständen.

Ich würde mir eine AGB-Pumpen-Kombination kaufen und dazu eine Lüftersteuerung (AE oder Heatmaster, ich würde die AE kaufen).
Damit ist man platzsparend unterwegs, zahlt das gleiche wie mit AS XT Ultra plus AGB, und hat den kompletten Funtionsumfang.
Hinter den einblasenden Gehäuselüfter vorne könnte man einen zusätzlichen Radi montieren


----------



## P@inkiller (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hat jemand von Euch Lust eine Wakü zusammenzustellen?*

kannst du dazu vll mal paar links posten/beispiele(ggf vll bilder) das ich mir das vorstellen kann. Wie meinste das mitm radi? kannst du gut mit gimp umgehen ? :_D


----------



## rUdeBoy (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hat jemand von Euch Lust eine Wakü zusammenzustellen?*

Ich bedien mich einfach bei google 
So könnteste einen Radi vorne nochreinbauen:
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/b/b0/PC-watercooling_-_CPU-NB-GPU_+_Radiator.jpg


----------



## P@inkiller (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hat jemand von Euch Lust eine Wakü zusammenzustellen?*

ok, verstehe ich das jetzt falsch, oder muss ein radi intern und extern sein oder reicht da einer? weil der ist ja "klein"

ich mein kannst du auchmal ein link von aquatuning schicken für so eine zusammenspiel...von Pumpe und AGB


----------



## rUdeBoy (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hat jemand von Euch Lust eine Wakü zusammenzustellen?*

Man kann soviel Raditaoren in den Kreislauf einbinden wie man lustig ist.
Je mehr Fläche man, desto besser sind die Temperaturen (oder desto langsamer können die Lüfter drehen).
Wenn man die Möglichkeit (und die 30€) hat, würde ich auf jeden Fall einen Radi hinterschnallen.
Das sind immerhin (falls es ein 140er Lüfter ist) 33% mehr Fläche.
Ein 420er reicht natürlich aus, bei Kühlfläche gilt aber ausnahmsweise:
Viel hilft viel!


----------



## P@inkiller (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hat jemand von Euch Lust eine Wakü zusammenzustellen?*

ok, da schau ich mal nach und poste den link. 

Also ist das so eine pumpe wie in deinem wahrenkorb? 

ich habe noch paar sachen geändert. was hällste davon?
https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/showkey/ef1cfc0e9c6aa3dc603a0c0593c939ba

warum ist überhaupt der Prozessor kühler so günstig und kostet nur 39€?

nd wo sollte ich am besten die temperaturfühler vom sentry 2 am besten "rein hängen"

und was ist das für ein temperaturfühler? sieht nähmlich cool aus  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...ebuch-die-geschichte-meines-pc-s-cimg3319.jpg

der 
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...mometer-mit-Digitalanzeige---C-F-Display.html 
oder der
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...ine-2x-G1-4-Innengewinde-mit-C-F-Display.html

also persönlich perforzuge ich ja auch aus optischen gründen , sowas  

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...ebuch-die-geschichte-meines-pc-s-cimg3246.jpg

aber ich find enichts


----------



## rUdeBoy (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hat jemand von Euch Lust eine Wakü zusammenzustellen?*

Leistungstechnisch nehmen sich GPU-Kühler nicht viel.
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - 560/570/580/590
Preislich allerdings schon 

Das hier ist ein Sensor wie du in einbauen könntest:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer Temperatursensor Innen-/Auengewinde G1/4 Aquacomputer Temperatursensor Innen-/Auengewinde G1/4 71160
oder sowas hier:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Thermosensor G1/4 Thermosensor G1/4 71006
für den AGB.

Allerdings weiß ich nicht ob die Sentry damit klar kommt. Wo die Temp-Sensoren sind, ist eigentlich egal. Die Temperatur unterscheidet sich im Kreislauf bei ausreichen Durchfluss fast nicht.
Die Pumpe ist in Ordnung.


----------



## P@inkiller (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hat jemand von Euch Lust eine Wakü zusammenzustellen?*

die habe ich auch gefunde, sind die besser bzw schlechter?
der 
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_inf...F-Display.html 
oder der
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_inf...F-Display.html

oder leiber deine geposteten?
kann ich deine geposteten ggf an die nzxt sentry 2 anschließen?

mit den graka kühlern, ich habe ja im guide da was gelesen mit wellenform und so nen ekram (was ich net ganz verstanden habe alles) macht das nicht so viel aus wie die geformt sind?


----------



## rUdeBoy (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hat jemand von Euch Lust eine Wakü zusammenzustellen?*

Thema Grafikkartenkühler:
Die nehmen sich von der Leistung alle nicht viel. Selbst der schwächste Kühler, ich hab keine Ahnung welcher das ist, ist immernoch Welten besser als der Standard-Luftkühler, vermutlich auch noch besser als gute Luftkühler, wie Accelero und Co. Bei Grafikkartenkühlern kannst du dir den aussuchen, welcher die am besten gefällt und welcher in deinen Preisrahmen passt.
Optik und Preis sind hier die relevanten Punkte, Leistung und Durchfluss sind bei allen etwa gleich, alles aber vollkommen ausreichend.

Thema Thermosensoren:
Deine Links gehen nicht (404: not found). Ich glaube nicht, dass man an die Sentry 2 eigene Sensoren anschließen kann, da die Steuerung ja mit einem eigenen Stecker arbeitet. Ohne Löten wird das nichts, da kann ich aber nicht weiterhelfen. an müsste die Specs von den Sensoren kennen.
Als Alternativen bleiben dir.
1. Die Sentry versuchen zu verkaufen und die 20€ in eine AE (oder Ähnliches) investieren.
2. Die Sentry versuchen so einzupendeln, dass die Luft am Radiator gemessen wird und danach die Lüfter geregelt werden.
Ich würde ersteres machen, da es die sauberere Lösung ist. Wenn man sich einmal zu der Anschaffung überwunden hat, will man sie nicht mehr missen.
Ein Display:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Thermosensor G1/4 mit Display (blau) Thermosensor G1/4 mit Display (blau) 71030
kann man immer in den Kreislauf einbauen, wenn es gefällt. Bei einer Aquaero, wo man alles per Software bequem auslesen kann, aber meiner Meinung nach überflüssig


----------



## P@inkiller (21. Juli 2011)

Hier nochmal Der Link

http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...Innen--Au-engewinde-G1-4-mit-C-F-Display.html

Was sagst du zu so einem?


----------



## rUdeBoy (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hat jemand von Euch Lust eine Wakü zusammenzustellen?*

So was kann halt nur die temperatur anzeigen. Zur Regelung kann das aber nicht ausgelesen werden.
Finde ich überflüssig, ich les meine Temperatur mit Aquaero und Software aus


----------



## P@inkiller (22. Juli 2011)

Aha, Konnen das deine geposteten nicht auch nur die temp Auslesen? Welches Bauteil verwendest Du, wo du mit Software steuern kannst?


----------



## rUdeBoy (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hat jemand von Euch Lust eine Wakü zusammenzustellen?*

Laut Tobsen (Seite 2) kann man die Steuerung weiter verwenden, ich kann dir da aber nicht helfen. Also welche Sensoren passen und wie man sie eingebaut bekommt.

Steuerungen wie die Aquaero oder die Heatmaster sind mikroprozessorgesteuert. Sprich, man programmiert sie einmal (ist aber kinderleicht via Software) und dann erledigen sie die Arbeit. Die ganzen Werte kann man sich mit der gleichen Software auslesen und anzeigen lassen (gibt mittlerweile auch Sidebar-Gadgets) oder auf dem Display ablesen. Die Display-Varianten sind aber nochmal etwas teurer als die ohne Display.


----------



## P@inkiller (22. Juli 2011)

Ok, welche Produkte stehen mir da zur Auswahl? Und ist das für den Anfang noch Bissl rungespiele?


----------



## rUdeBoy (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hat jemand von Euch Lust eine Wakü zusammenzustellen?*

Es gibt Aquaero und Heatmaster 
Wobei die Heatmaster EOL ist und deshalb im Moment sehr günstig verkauft wird (40€).
Die Aquaero ist neu und folglich etwas teurer (60€).

Es ist einmal Bedienungsanleitung lesen wie alles angeschlossen wird und dann Software installieren. In der Software ist alles Step-by-Step erklärt. Rumgespiele ja, aber nichts was man nicht schaffen kann.


----------



## Malkolm (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hat jemand von Euch Lust eine Wakü zusammenzustellen?*

Imho (nagelt mich bitte nicht darauf fest), verwenden sowohl der Heatmaster als auch der Aquaero "normale" 10kOhm Temperatur-Widerstände zur Temperaturbestimmung.
Im Zweifel sollte man aber mal die Hersteller kontaktieren.


----------



## rUdeBoy (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hat jemand von Euch Lust eine Wakü zusammenzustellen?*

Die Frage ist, ob man Sensoren einfach umlöten kann.
Die Sensoren der Sentry2 sind fest montiert, soweit ich das jetzt in Erfahrung bringen konnte. Also müsste man einen Sensor abschneiden und einen neuen anlöten.


----------



## Malkolm (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hat jemand von Euch Lust eine Wakü zusammenzustellen?*

Was, einen Lötkolben vorausgesetzt, ja nun auch keine weltbewegend schwere Aufgabe ist 

Dafür wäre es aber natprlich gut zu wissen, welchen Typs der ursprüngliche Sensor war. Gibt es irgendwelche Nummer, Gravierungen, sonst. Beschriftungen auf dem Sensor (oder Kabel), welche evtl. auf irgendetwas zurückschließen könnten?


----------



## P@inkiller (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hat jemand von Euch Lust eine Wakü zusammenzustellen?*

Also, das mitm löten ist kein problem (habe schon genug erfahrungen damit gemacht). 
Also etwas besonderes sthet nicht drauf, Aber wie man auf dem bildern sieht, kann man sie einfach "abstecken" und neue dran machen. 
Nebenbei, geben sich die Chip Kühler sich viel mit der leistung, oder hat das wieder etwas mit optik und so zu tun?

mfg
mb
Painkiller


----------



## Malkolm (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hat jemand von Euch Lust eine Wakü zusammenzustellen?*

Was denn für Chips? ^^

Falls du Kühler für das MB meinst: Die Wärmeabgabe des MB ist so überschaubar, dass imho alle Hersteller auf feine Kühlstrukturen verzichten, und lediglich darauf bedacht sind möglichst kompakte Kühler zu bauen, die gut aussehen und den Durchfluss nciht alzu sehr hemmen.
Da MB-Kühler außer (für einige User) besserer Optik keinen/kaum Vorteile bringen, sollte man den nehmen, der einem am besten gefällt, oder aber ins Budget passt


----------



## P@inkiller (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hat jemand von Euch Lust eine Wakü zusammenzustellen?*

sry falsch ausgedrückt ich meinte doch den Prozessor Kühler... ich habe meinen post nochmal geändert mit bilder (Post #34)

z.b. den sensor 
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Thermosensor G1/4 - black nickel Thermosensor G1/4 - black nickel 71141

den 5 lüfter temperaturanzeigen brauch ich ja nicht mehr, aber ob das dann eine genaue temperatur anzeigt, ist eine andere frage, oder was meint ihr?
Nebenbei, geben sich die Chip Kühler sich viel mit der leistung, oder hat das wieder etwas mit optik und so zu tun?

Edit: Info : Also etwas besonderes sthet nicht drauf, Aber wie man auf dem bildern sieht, kann man sie einfach "abstecken" und neue dran machen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hat jemand von Euch Lust eine Wakü zusammenzustellen?*



Malkolm schrieb:


> Imho (nagelt mich bitte nicht darauf fest), verwenden sowohl der Heatmaster als auch der Aquaero "normale" 10kOhm Temperatur-Widerstände zur Temperaturbestimmung.
> Im Zweifel sollte man aber mal die Hersteller kontaktieren.



Mit Ausnahme von iirc Koolance haben meines Wissens nach alle Steuerugen auf dem Markt die gleichen Sensoren - egal ob Alphacool, Aquacomputer, Sycthe, Inno oder T-Balancer (okay: Der hat zusätzlich digital).



rUdeBoy schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, ob man Sensoren einfach umlöten kann.



Abgesehen davon, dass sie eben doch Standardstecker zu haben scheinen: Jup, man könnte derartige Sensoren einfach umlöten. Der Widerstand der Temperaturfühler ist so hoch, dass der von Kabel, Lötverbindungen oder auch zusätzliche Steckkontakten (ich hab z.B. ne Verlängerung montiert) nicht ins Gewicht fällt.


----------



## P@inkiller (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hat jemand von Euch Lust eine Wakü zusammenzustellen?*

ok, würde er von mir oben gepostete sensor, funktionieren?

http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p4983_Thermosensor-G1-4---black-nickel.html

ist es überhaupt wirklich so, das sich kupfer kühler sehr schnell verfärben?

mfg
mb
painkiller


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hat jemand von Euch Lust eine Wakü zusammenzustellen?*

Wie gesagt: Hängt davon ab, auf was für Sensoren das Ding überhaupt ausgelegt ist. An den von mir genannten würde er funktionieren.

Ungeschützt Kupfer verfärbt sich so schnell, dass die meisten Leute den dunklen/rötlichen Schimmer von oberflächlich oxidierten Kupfer als "kupferfarben" bezeichnen und gar nicht an das hell/leicht goldene Glänzen von wirklich blankem Kupfer denken. Solange keine Fingerabdrücke,... draufkommen, ist der Prozess aber recht gleichmäßig und das Endergebniss, je nach Geschmack, durchaus ansehnlich.


----------



## P@inkiller (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hat jemand von Euch Lust eine Wakü zusammenzustellen?*

mhm , naja das sieht dann ja nicht so schön aus. Weil ich überlege mir eine Plexi kombi zu holen sodass man das wasser besser sieht  dann investiere ich halt 20€ mehr und bekomm n ebessere optik.
wie istn das, findet ihr ein "geschlossenes" system besser oder mit plexiglas kombi. Bzw. sieht man das überhaupt, weil der wasser kühler hengt ja unten an der graka.

und ich würde diese pumpe
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...uper-wakue-teile-top-luefter-etc-img_2473.jpg

für 39,50 € inkl. und 2 Gratis Tüllen mit dabei was hällste davon? 
vll. noch runterhandeln?!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hat jemand von Euch Lust eine Wakü zusammenzustellen?*

Wenns nagelneu ist und Versand inbegriffen und die Tüllen genau die sind, die du eh willst: Versuchs mal mit Handeln. Ansonsten sind 5 € unter Neupreis beim Händler inkl. Garantie ein "Angebot", das ich komplett ignorieren würde.


----------



## P@inkiller (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hat jemand von Euch Lust eine Wakü zusammenzustellen?*

ok ich versuche den preis noch etwas zu stopfen.

Wenn ich jetzt die MB komponenten nicht auf Wakü umrüsten würde. Wie viele Lüfter müsste ich dann noch im gehäuse verbaut haben?

Also ich suche immoment verzweifelt nach einer Nickel Plexi wakü für meine GTX 570 die nichts so teuer ist, welche händler gibts den noch so?

brauch ich überhaupt ein Aquacomputer Shoggy Sandwich Bausatz wenn ich XSPC X2O 450 Pumpstation 12V nehme?

kennt jmd einen grafikkarten kühler bei dem GTX 570 drauf steht?


so hie rnochmal der aktuelle warenkorb 

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/a34178133f17a10836dda12b438f0502

was sagt ihr dazu? 
was gibt es besser zu machen?



mfg
mb
Painkiller


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hat jemand von Euch Lust eine Wakü zusammenzustellen?*



P@inkiller schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt die MB komponenten nicht auf Wakü umrüsten würde. Wie viele Lüfter müsste ich dann noch im gehäuse verbaut haben?



890GX ohne OC ohne Nutzung der Grafikeinheit mit großer Heatpipe und ohne CPU/GPU, die das Gehäuse aufheizen?
Ich würde darauf tippen, das je ein langsam drehender vorne und hinten ausreicht.



> Also ich suche immoment verzweifelt nach einer Nickel Plexi wakü für meine GTX 570 die nichts so teuer ist, welche händler gibts den noch so?



[Liste] Internationale Shops für Wasserkühlungsartikel - EffizienzGurus Forum

Aber Nickel+Plexi hat afaik nur EK für die GTX570 gefertigt und da ist nach der Panik der letzten Tage vermutlich fast alles alte aus den Regalen verschwunden, das neue aber noch nicht wieder da. (kannst ja mal Probehalber anfragen, ob doch noch ein Shop einen alten im Lager liefen und nur aus dem Online-Angebot genommen hat)
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/165907-ek-behebt-korriosionsprobleme.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...osionsprobleme-bei-vernickelten-kuehlern.html



> brauch ich überhaupt ein Aquacomputer Shoggy Sandwich Bausatz wenn ich XSPC X2O 450 Pumpstation 12V nehme?



Du kannst dir auch selbst was basteln, aber gute Entkopplung ist Pflicht.



> kennt jmd einen grafikkarten kühler bei dem GTX 570 drauf steht?



Fällt mir keiner ein. Da bislang afaik alle Hersteller kombinierte GTX570/580 Kühler gebracht haben, haben die auch nur einen Schriftzug. Watercool hat in der Vergangenheit vereinzelt auf Anfrage Exemplare mit alternativen Schriftzügen gefertigt, weiß aber nicht, wieviel das kostet. Aquacomputer sollte, da sie das ganze Lasern, auch mit vertretbarem Aufwand ein anderes Motiv machen können. (zumindest relativ leicht gar keins und dann musst du halt selbst ran)



> Welche pumpe sollte ich also am besten nehmen die sehr leise ist?



Bei externem AGB was Eheim1046 basiertes. Ob 230 V, 12V, 12V Watercool oder Aquastream ist dann stark von persönlichen Ausstattungs-/Bedienungswünschen abhängig. (HPPS lohnt sich, bei den aktuellen Preisen, imho nicht mehr)



> was gibt es besser zu machen?



Die eckigen Pumpenadapter wurden afaik schon genannt. L-Schlauchverbinder braucht man quasi nie. Der Temp-Sensor ist ohne ein T-Stück oder einen AGB mit zusätzlichen, ungenutzten Anschlusspositionen, nutzlos.


----------



## P@inkiller (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hat jemand von Euch Lust eine Wakü zusammenzustellen?*

"Zitat: ruyven_macaran
Aber Nickel+Plexi hat afaik nur EK für die GTX570 gefertigt und da ist nach der Panik der letzten Tage vermutlich fast alles alte aus den Regalen verschwunden, das neue aber noch nicht wieder da. (kannst ja mal Probehalber anfragen, ob doch noch ein Shop einen alten im Lager liefen und nur aus dem Online-Angebot genommen hat)
EK behebt Korriosionsprobleme
EK Waterblocks: Korrosionsprobleme bei vernickelten Kühlern"


verstehe das nicht ganz, wird jetzt die nickel beschichtung von kühlern besser oder schlechter?

mfg
mb
Painkiller


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hat jemand von Euch Lust eine Wakü zusammenzustellen?*

Die Nickelbeschichtung bei EK wird robuster, teurer, dunkler und ggf. nach einiger Zeit unansehnlicher.
Ob das unterm Strich besser oder schlechter ist, hängt davon ab, als wie robust man sie bisher einschätzte.
laut EK: Unproblematisch, solange man keine Korrosionsfördernden Mittel im Kreislauf hatte
laut einem kleinen Kreis von Personen, die einen riesen Einfluss auf die Online-Community hatten: Katastrophal schlecht
vorliegene, objektive Sachlage: zehntausende Kühler im Umlauf, eine Hand voll negative Rückmeldungen. Mir persönlich ist kein Fall einer Plexiglasausführung bekannt, die dem EK-Statement wiederspricht.


----------



## P@inkiller (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hat jemand von Euch Lust eine Wakü zusammenzustellen?*

ok. Also hast du erfahrungen mit Plexi kupfer kombis gemacht? wie schnell verfärbt sich denn Kupfer ?!
und welche 2 Bauteile sind das (die beleuchteten)?

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachments/390507d1300288467-wakue-bilderthread-k-101_2557.jpg


----------



## <BaSh> (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hat jemand von Euch Lust eine Wakü zusammenzustellen?*

Du meinst den Laingdeckel und den Aquacomputer Aquatube?


----------



## P@inkiller (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hat jemand von Euch Lust eine Wakü zusammenzustellen?*

genau, und dieses Bauteil?

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachments/390509d1300288480-wakue-bilderthread-k-101_2621.jpg


----------



## Uter (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hat jemand von Euch Lust eine Wakü zusammenzustellen?*



			
				;3236610 schrieb:
			
		

> ...Laingdeckel...


 .....


----------



## P@inkiller (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hat jemand von Euch Lust eine Wakü zusammenzustellen?*

so ich habe jetzt mal etwas eigeninitiative gezeigt und kam zu dem Warenkorb

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/showkey/b3d62a6e1cb5202a09b45d635d4ecb7a

achso und ich weiß das eigentlich chipsatzkühlung relativ unnötig ist, aber es sieht halt gut aus 

achso und da ich heute spaß am nachdenken hatte, habe ich diverse skizzen gemacht. 

Nun soll ich jetzt die fertige konstruktion (die schon bei mir daheim steht) zum wakü gehäuse machen oder laut meiner skizze ein neues case bauen?

PS: Sry, wegen der schlechten cam quali, ist handy

bitte um eure hilfe

mfg
mb
Painkiller


----------



## Nobsen (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Zusammenstellung und diverse Fragen*

Willst du jetzt ein eigenes Case bauen??

Was ist mit dem Case aus deinem 1 Post?

Mach mal bitte etwas bessere und kleinere Bilder. Kein Mensch hat so ne Monitor/Display Auflösung 

Wie Ruyven schon sagte, solltest du die Pumpe dämpfen. Das kannst du zb hiermit machen.

Desweiteren solltest du dir noch ein Überbrückungstecker zulegen, zwecks Trockentest, Befüllung. Denke mal du brauchst nen 24 Pin Stecker, also darauf achten.

Der Rest sieht doch soweit ganz gut aus, denke das kannst so lassen.


----------



## P@inkiller (24. Juli 2011)

Nobsen schrieb:
			
		

> Willst du jetzt ein eigenes Case bauen??
> 
> Was ist mit dem Case aus deinem 1 Post?
> 
> ...



Ok, also das Case aus meinem ersten post existiert nachtürlich noch, aber es ist einfach zu klein, deshalb die Frage, was ihr darüber denkt.

Zur Pumpe dämpfen, ich habe gedacht, das ein Shoggy sandwich reicht. Ist das nicht so?

Jaja das mit dem uberbruckungsstecker hatte ich auch schon gelesen, ich dachte ich hatte einen schon im warenkorb...

Erzielen überhaupt zwei 280 Radiatoren genauso viel wie ein 560 radiator?

Mb
MfG
Painkiller


----------



## Nobsen (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Zusammenstellung und diverse Fragen*

Moin, natürlich reicht ein Shoggy Sandwich, ist auch besser als das was ich dir vorgeschlagen habe.

Dachte nur, da du es nicht im Warenorb hattest, und es etwas günstiger ist.

Mit den Bildern kann ich nichts anfangen bis auf die Skizze, sieht ganz brauchbar aus. Natürlich kannst du das so machen. Ist halt nicht jedermanns sache. 

2 280er zusammen haben natürlich weniger Fläche als ein 560, korregiert mich wenn ich irre. Sollte aber nicht so sehr ins Gewicht fallen.


----------



## P@inkiller (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Zusammenstellung und diverse Fragen*

also zu dem tisch, leider sind durch die handy cam die bilder *****
das ist eine ablage die früher zum aufbewahren von schalplatten und dazu gehörigenspieler genutzt wurde. und daher habe ich gedacht " Vll kanns man ja nochmal gebrauche "#

zur besseren vorstellung habe ich eine kleine skizze bei Google Sketch up als 2D gemacht.

mfg
mb
Painkiller


----------



## <BaSh> (24. Juli 2011)

@Nobsen
Warum sollten zwei 280iger Radiatoren weniger Fläche haben als ein 560iger 

Edit:
@Te Nimm die Aquastream Ultra, die kann die angeschlossenen Lüfter nach Temperatur regeln.
Eventuell brauchst du noch ein Poweradjust.
Ein Überbrückungsstecker ist bei der Aquastream dabei.
Warum alles von Ek? Den Grakakühler sieht man in einem normalen Gehäuse nur von oben.


----------



## P@inkiller (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Zusammenstellung und diverse Fragen*

@ Bash : Ist denn die Aquastream Ultra leiser als die Advanced Version? hast du/jmd schon damit erfahrungen gemacht? wie von dir schon gesagt, in einem normalen gehäuse. Wenn du dir mal die angehengten Bilder ansiehst, dann sieht man das ich evtl. ein neues Gehäuse bauen will, wo man dann die grafikkarte deutlich sieht. 

für was brauch ich ein Poweradjust?

mb
mfg
Painkiller


----------



## <BaSh> (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Zusammenstellung und diverse Fragen*

Also entkoppelt ist die Aquastream meiner Meinung nach um einiges leiser als eine Laing.
Die Advanced- kann im Gegensatz zur Ultra-Version nicht nach Temperatur die Lüfter regeln.
Der Poweradjust gibt der Aquastream mehr "Saft", damit sie mehr Lüfter versorgen kann.


----------



## P@inkiller (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Zusammenstellung und diverse Fragen*

ok, ich werde es mir durch den kopf gehen lassen. 

Was sagt ihr so zu meinen cas ideen? ist es überhaupt reaalisierbar?^^


----------



## Nobsen (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Zusammenstellung und diverse Fragen*

@ Bash, jep haste recht. War da wohl gerade anders mit meinen Gedanken.  


Schrieb ja auch... wenn ich mich nicht irre.

@ Pain

Klar, Realisierbar ist so einiges, die Frage ist doch ob du das so willst.


----------



## P@inkiller (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Zusammenstellung und diverse Fragen*

@ Nobsen: warum sollte ich das nciht so wollen, wenn ich doch das case selber mir ausgedacht habe 

Hat das case denn irgenteine schwachstelle; wenn man es so nennen kann.

z.b. mir wärmeabführ oder sonstiges, denn ist mein erstes case 

mhm, ob das gehäuse dann noch leise ist, durch die internen radiatoren?


----------



## Nobsen (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Zusammenstellung und diverse Fragen*

Sorry, aber deine Vorstellungen sind für mich nicht wirklich ersichtbar.

Soll das jetzt alles in den unteren Bereich??


----------



## P@inkiller (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Zusammenstellung und diverse Fragen*

wie meinst du das, mit nicht ersichtbar? Und wie meinst du das mit dem unteren bereich?

Sry ich steh auf dem schlauch


----------



## Nobsen (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Zusammenstellung und diverse Fragen*

Im Beitrag #50 ist dein erstes Bild die Skizze, welche ja recht kompakt ausschaut. Daneben dann die Bilder von der Ablage.

Nun hast du im Beitrag #54 die Ablage nochmal skizziert. 

Wilst du das 1 Bild aus #50 in die Ablage einsetzen? Wenn ja in den oberen oder unteren Bereich?

Das meinte ich mit nicht ersichtlich.


----------



## P@inkiller (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Zusammenstellung und diverse Fragen*

achso, nein , das sind zwei verschiedene projekte. Sorry ich habe es nicht ersichtlich beschrieben.

Ich habe einmal diese ablage bei mir zuhause rum stehen. und einmal die Skizze von dem Gehäuse (was ich bauen könnte). 

Nur jetzt ist die frage, welche ich der beides gegenstände als PC gehäuse nehme. Also sie sollen nicht zusammen gefügt werden sondern das sie zwei diverse aufbauarten von mir geplanten Cases. nur wie gesagt, bin ich mir unschlüssig, welches ich warnehmen soll.

mfg
mb
Painkiller


----------



## Nobsen (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Zusammenstellung und diverse Fragen*

Die Entscheidung kannst nur du fällen.

Im ersteren solltest du noch schauen das das Netzteil genug Luft bekommt.


----------



## P@inkiller (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Zusammenstellung und diverse Fragen*

ich würde das Netzteil dann auf den lüfter legen und an dieser stelle ein Loch bohren wodurch es luft bekommt.
denkt ihr, das holz das beste Material zum gehäuse bau ist? 
wird 22m dicke holz reichen oder ist mehr zu empfehlen?

ich denke die ablage ist zu groß und es bleibt unnötig platz über.

mfg
mb 
Painkiller


----------



## Nobsen (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Zusammenstellung und diverse Fragen*

Holz lässt sich sehr gut und einfach verarbeiten. Von daher keine schlechte Wahl.

22mm finde ich persönlich fast zu dick. 15mm sollten eigentlich reichen.


----------



## P@inkiller (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Zusammenstellung und diverse Fragen*

ok, danke. 

mfg
mb
Painkiller


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Zusammenstellung und diverse Fragen*



P@inkiller schrieb:


> @ Bash : Ist denn die Aquastream Ultra leiser als die Advanced Version?



Alle Eheim1046 basierten Pumpen sind nach meinem Stand mechanisch ~identisch (auch wenn Inno von seiner natürlich anderes behauptet) und somit bei gleicher Drehzahl auch gleich laut.




<BaSh> schrieb:


> Der Poweradjust gibt der Aquastream mehr "Saft", damit sie mehr Lüfter versorgen kann.



Das wäre der PowerAmp. Das Poweradjust ist ein eigentständiges Regelsystem, im Falle des Poweradjust 2 Ultra hat man de facto eine Kombination aus der Lüftersteuerung der AS XT U und einem integrierten PowerAmp.



P@inkiller schrieb:


> Hat das case denn irgenteine schwachstelle; wenn man es so nennen kann.



Also was du bislang von deinem Case gezeigt hast, ist einfach ein Schrank. Also solcher hat er keine Schwachstellen, als Gehäuse fehlt so ziemlich alles in den Skizzen - anfangen bei Öffnungen über Befestigungspunkte bis hin zu Einbaupositionen.



> mhm, ob das gehäuse dann noch leise ist, durch die internen radiatoren?



Wie bei allen Gehäusen gilt: Wenn die Lüfter zu stark virbrieren und das Material zu leicht ist, muss man ggf. entkoppeln.




Nobsen schrieb:


> Holz lässt sich sehr gut und einfach verarbeiten. Von daher keine schlechte Wahl.
> 
> 22mm finde ich persönlich fast zu dick. 15mm sollten eigentlich reichen.



Solange es kein Massivholz ist (ggf. Formänderung bei wechselnder Luftfeuchtigkeit, insbesondere andere Längenänderung, als Metall !), würde ich selbst 10 mm als problemlos erachten.


----------



## P@inkiller (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Zusammenstellung und diverse Fragen*

ok, danke für deine antwort, Also ich habe mich für 1.0 für MDF platten entschieden. Ich glaube ich hatte demletzt die etwas ältere version hochgeladen. natürlich habe ich alle öffnungn für kabel usw noch eingezeuchnet.

mfg
mb
Painkillrt


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Zusammenstellung und diverse Fragen*

Falls das alle Öffnungen sein sollen, dann vermisse ich Öffnungen für Luft Ein- bzw. Austritt.


----------



## P@inkiller (27. Juli 2011)

Ok, also reichen nicht nur die Öffnungen für die Radiatoren und unten eine Öffnung für das Netzteil?
Wie viele lufteinlässe sind denn ca. Nötig?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Zusammenstellung und diverse Fragen*

Nach langwieriger theoretisch-physikalischer Simulation würde mal sagen: Es muss genauso viel Luft ins Gehäuse rein, wie raus und somit sollte in beide Richtungen der gleichen Platz zur Verfügung stehen.


----------



## P@inkiller (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Zusammenstellung und diverse Fragen*

hast du ein simulationsprogramm verwendet oder was^^ d.h. am besten wäre es, wenn ich die lüfter nach draußen stehen lasse?! somit würden alle probleme gelöst... oder was schlagt ihr vor?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Zusammenstellung und diverse Fragen*


Du sollst die Öffnungen, durch die Luft reingeht, genauso groß machen, wie die, durch die Luft rausgeht. An welchen von beiden die Lüfter sitzen, ist egal.


----------



## P@inkiller (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Zusammenstellung und diverse Fragen*

wo soll ich denn bitte noch 4 Lüfter einbinden ? :-O

das es ja jetzt mehr in casemod rein geht, geht es hier weiter  

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/casemods/166867-benchtable-marke-eigenbau-hilfe.html


----------

